# Golden Boy tied up and left at Pulaski County Animal Shelter - KY



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor boy, he is too cute, hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What a beautiful boy*

What a beautiful boy!!

Please email the Golden Ret. Rescues:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm

and Dogs Deserve Better Contacts for KY!
Kentucky
Independence, Kentucky
Tammi Ruppert 859.620.5323 e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tis the season..... Its just begun. Im sure this sweet boy wont have a problem finding a home or rescue to take him


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Is Dirk's Taking Him?*

Is Dirk's Taking Him?

If not I will try to do some emails from work!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd send out email messages any way Karen. Just in case. I've got to run. Been very busy at work with meetings and training. I hope this dog finds a good home or rescue soon.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I emailed GRRAND


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

Faye:

Thanks for contacting GRRAND!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful boy he is. I can only say this about his owners--they didn't jut dump on the roadside wsomewhre. And they did tie him so he wound't get ot in the street. They must havecared. Maybe they are a fmaily tht got hit with the ard times and couldn't think of what to do. I like to think ths is the case , anyway.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, GRRAND will help but here is the email they sent:

_I am the intake coordinator for Grrand. We would be happy to take this boy in but have no volunteers or contacts in that area. Are you in the area to possibly help pull and get him closer to Lexington or Louisville?_


Can anyone help with this?:crossfing


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Bumping this for Kentucky people


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

bumping this for Kentucky People too
Sarah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KYGUY and Kentucky People need your help*

Hi!!

Grrand is in Independence KY and the shelter is in Somerset KY.
I did the mapquest-it is 2 hrs. 45 mins.
here is the link:
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/Independence+Ky/Somerset+KY/

They need help getting him closer to them.

can someone help them???


**I just emld the shelter and sent them GRRAND'S request for help and asked if they could help get him closer to GRRAND and told them to email GRRAND. I cc'd GRRAND.

Can anyone on here help get this boy closer to GRRAND???


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

KYGUY contacted me earlier, he is on it!!

Hope to have an update soon


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*That is great*

That is great!
Now I feel stupid for asking the shelter to help.
When will KYGUY know if helping?


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

arhh that is good


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen,

Emailing the shelter for help is a great idea!!

I don't know if they got back to KYGUY yet, I am waiting for a reply from GRRAND myself. I hope soon!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Hope this works out, KY is raining Goldens right now


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, Kentucky people we still need some help...Here is the reply from GRRAND:

The "He" she is referring to is KYGUY

_I will need to get in touch with shelter to see if they have anyone who could bring the dog to Mt. Vernon to meet Him--we will see if it works out. Some shelters have help--others don't. He would be willing to bring him to Lexington--just have to get him sprung first._


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good*

Good with you two workingon it you will save this boy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good*

Good with you two working on it you will save this boy!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I got an e-mail from her last night. We're going to try to get him out Monday afternoon


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KYGuy*

KyGuy

Who sent you an email last night?
I emld. shelter last night asking if they could help w/transport to GRRAND.
Have not rcvd. any reply.
Hope I didn't confuse anything. 
Hope you can get him out Monday night!!
Does the shelter know?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

As far as I know, Debbie from Grrand was going to contact the shelter for help getting him to kyguy, from there he would get him to Lexington where Grrand will get him.
Thank you Karen for emailing the shelter about this, hopefully they have a volunteer that can help at that end.
If I hear more, will let everyone know!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This is the addy*

This is the email addy I emld. for the shelter
[email protected]
and I cc'd [email protected]


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Debbie tried to call them today but couldn't get an answer. Said she'd try again Monday morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

KYGUY:

Hope you guys can get him out Monday afternoon.

Did Debbie try emlg. the shelter, too?

***Also, tell Debbie to look at #88 and #94.
Look like Great Pyr/Golden Ret. Mix Puppies*


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Heard from Debbie just now and the Golden Boy was adopted over the weekend!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

That is great news!!
Thank you, kyguy, for all of your help!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phew*

KYGUY: 

Bless you for being willing to go and get him!!

So Happy he was adopted !!!!

Wouldn't hurt to call and confirm that tomorrow.

I've seen dogs fall through the cracks when someone at the shelter was misinformed.


----------

